# Question about my latest project...



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I'm finishing up a couple of projects and have a question about one....

The top is a fly tying station I'm building for a fly fishing bud. All cedar, titebond, and a felt bottom...

This rocking horse is for my granddaughter's first birthday. It's pretty much done except for the mane and tail. I was going to use yarn for both, but I'm not sure how to attach it. The tail I can handle, but the mane - I'm a bit lost. Any suggestions on how to accomplish this task? I'm open to going another route besides the yarn....


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have seen new mopheads used, like this one. A slot was cut in the horses head and the part of the mophead where it is stitched/bound (whatever that is called) is driven into the slot with a hammer and appropriate poking tool. Then just set with nails driven into the slot also out of sight ?


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Thanks, Daren... That gives me an idea for sure...

Any other concepts are welcome as well....


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

If I remember right the one I did years & years ago.

I slotted the head where the mane goes, then stitched the yarn to a thin strip piece of leather, folded it at the leather and inserted it into the slot that was made in the head, then drove brads at an angle every so often at an angle beside the slot. I also used the leather cut and folded for
the ears.

I don't see why the leather couldn't be that cloth backing they sell at
fabric stores,,, ohhh ...............I forget the name of that stuff.

Memory is fading quick now a days...


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

My wife will know... Are you talking stabilizer?

Yeah, I made one with the leather ears myself years ago. You guys have got my wheels turning. Too bad I'm at work until 9pm today... But then, by Wednesday (my "Saturday") I'll have lots of suggestions and a solution...

Thanks, Dave...


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

That's a fine looking horse you have there, the little one is gonna love that! 

Nice job on the fly tying station. beautiful wood and nicely finished! :thumbsup:


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Thanks... I posted a pic of the station on a couple of fly fishing forums I belong to and I think I have orders for 2 or 3 more.... Now I may have to quit my day job... LOL


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

*Pellon! That was it ......Pellon!* 
It's used as a stiffiner for fabric, you can sew the yarn for the
horse hair to a strip of pellon.

Hey Post #100!


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, my LOML came up with a couple and Pellon was one of them. She said she did something similar on a project a few years ago, so I'm going to get a sewing lesson this week...


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know anything about horse hair,,,,,, but that cedar is beautiful. Nice job, Terry! :thumbsup:


----------



## brucehogue (Jan 16, 2009)

You can also use real horsehair or hair extension by drilling a cross pattern of 1/8" hole and using tape and glue the plugs into place.


----------

